# 1999 Yamaha 60hp Outboard



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

probably the fuel pump, did you use OEM primer bulb and connection to motor?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You again ? :
haha just kidding.
here's some ezpz advice for diagnosing your problem.
Run the boat on a normal 5 gallon red gas can. Hell not even a boat gas can a normal gas can. Take of the spout and stick the fuel hose right down to the bottom with a different primer ball and hose hooked directly to the fuel filter on the engine. What your doing is seeing ig the problem is in the boat or engine.
if you do all that and the problem still persists, its your engine.
Next, go back to wide open, (on plane) and push the choke in for about two seconds. If it speeds up momentarily its your carbs


----------



## restlesswoodie (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes Sir! Me again....I've been troubleshooting this motor for a while. I'll try the gas can trick and see if that works or doesn't. I've had it "bog" down before and hit the choke to get it fired up again, with priming the bulb and waiting some time for it to fix itself. The problem is the primer is losing its "prime" which makes me think I have air getting in somewhere. I'll try this tomorrow and see what happens. Stay tuned. I also need to redo my bearings so that should be fun too.


----------

